# Picture This 4 - sounds like



## David H (May 22, 2013)

*Books that were later Movies:*



*A.*






_________________

*B.*





__________________

*C.*





__________________

*D.*








*Good Luck*


----------



## Northerner (May 22, 2013)

C - All Quiet on the Western Front


----------



## Northerner (May 22, 2013)

D - A Tale of Two Cities


----------



## David H (May 22, 2013)

Northerner said:


> C - All Quiet on the Western Front



Well Done Alan.

Awl - Kite - Gone - Tea - Vest - Tern - Flunk


----------



## David H (May 22, 2013)

Northerner said:


> D - A Tale of Two Cities



You definately had an extra bowl of smart this morning or 
maybe you're just getting used to them. 

Hay - Tail - Hoff - Stew - Sit - Ties


----------



## Dory (May 22, 2013)

the only one I got was Flowers in the Attic (C).  i feel very dumb!!


----------



## David H (May 22, 2013)

Dory said:


> the only one I got was Flowers in the Attic (C).  i feel very dumb!!



Well Done Dory, yes the Virginia Andrews Book.

Flyers - Tin - D - Sack - Tick.


Don't feel dumb at all, they don't make sense in the begining until you get used to the way I think.


----------



## David H (May 22, 2013)

*Clue Time: Clue Time: Clue Time:*

The first image in *A.* Is a ducks *BEAK*.


----------



## cherrypie (May 22, 2013)

A.  Breakfast at Tiffany's.


----------



## Northerner (May 22, 2013)

cherrypie said:


> A.  Breakfast at Tiffany's.



It's so obvious now!


----------



## David H (May 22, 2013)

cherrypie said:


> A.  Breakfast at Tiffany's.



Well Done Cherrypie, obviously people weren't sure what the first image was.


----------



## David H (May 22, 2013)

You can all relax now till next week.

I think I made them too easy, all 4 puzzles solved in one day.

Might have to rethink my strategy for next week.

Keep in practice and watch catchphrase on Sun ITV.


----------

